# Didn't work at all...



## ga_shooter (Sep 21, 2007)

I was trying to take a shot from the top of our house and one from the bottom, exploring perspective or something. I must have had the DOF set really shallow, because this is how it came out. Does anyone else think that tree on the right looks a little odd?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 21, 2007)

Besides the house looking out of focus, i don't' see what the problem is. It's linear perspective, of course the tree is going to lean inwards, you're using a wide lens without any plane corrections.


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 21, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Besides the house looking out of focus, i don't' see what the problem is. It's linear perspective, of course the tree is going to lean inwards, you're using a wide lens without any plane corrections.


 
i didn't mean the leaning, i knew that, i meant how flat it is? I just thought it was odd. Its paper thin. Didn't get what i was going for at all, including the focus.


----------



## ilockert (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like the may be some dust on the sensor.


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 21, 2007)

ilockert said:


> looks like the may be some dust on the sensor.


 
Thanks, I'll blow it off.


----------



## JamesD (Sep 22, 2007)

Appears to be underexposed a couple of stops.  Also, your subject is pretty small.  Try metering on the driveway, lock the exposure, and possibly try shooting from a bit closer to the house itself.

Your sky will become overexposed, but there are ways around that, as well.


----------

